# Problems installing ESXi 4 on Acer m464 - Failed to load lvmdriver



## Workbench2.4 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi,

I have a spare Acer m464 that I am trying to install ESXi 4 on to use for testing purposes. During the installation process the message "Failed to load lvmdriver" is displayed on the screen. I have read in previous discussionson the VMWare ESX forum that this often means that the NIC driver cannot be loaded and many people have been able to resolve this by installing a supported Intel or Broadcom NIC however I have now installed an Intel Pro 1000 MT PCI card and disabled the internal NIC and still get the same message.

Has anyone had any success installing ESXi 4 on Acer M464 hardware or does anyone have any clue as to how I could get this to work?

I am aware that this product is not included on the VMWare HCL however it would be nice to get this to work.


The hardware profile is as follows:

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 (2.4Ghz)
SATA HDD
SATA DVD R/W
Intel Pro 1000 MT NIC
Nvidia NForce NIC (Internal, disabled)
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 7050
Ram: 4GB


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

I would start by having a look at ESXi hardware compatibility.

Cheers!


----------



## Workbench2.4 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Wmorri,

Thanks for the link. I have already checked this and my hardware is not listed but I was hoping that by tweaking some startup options or BIOS settings that there may be a way round this. Although I haven't been able to find successful settings myself maybe someone else has.


----------

